# Prayers needed for my family



## freedog74 (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't post much but my family could use your prayers.  My father passed away from cancer on Friday and we are putting him to rest tomorrow morning.  He was my best friend and we always hunted and fished together.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2015)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Y'all are in my Prayers.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 16, 2015)

Hate to hear that. Prayers for you and your family


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 17, 2015)

Praying for you and your family brother.


----------



## freedog74 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks that means a lot.


----------



## NUTT (Aug 17, 2015)

Praying for GOD's comfort for you and your family.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## carver (Aug 17, 2015)

Prayers for peace


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 17, 2015)

Been in your shoes. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Prayers sent brother!


----------



## speedcop (Aug 17, 2015)

embrace what your father taught you, rely on those memories often, that's why God gave them to us. Our prayers for you and your family.


----------



## freedog74 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the prayers everyone.  Yesterday was the hardest thing I ever had to do in my life.  I know he is not hurting anymore and I am ever thankful for that.


----------

